# Housing with no furnitures



## Hey (May 28, 2012)

Dear All
We're moving with our own furniture's (Bed/sofa/dining/desks) but we're also hearing many rental places come furnished as part of the rent. Is it really difficult to find unfurnished flats/house (up to 2 bed rooms) ? 

Any advice on an effective way to look for unfurnished is much appreciated. Generally, correct understanding that unfurnished is cheaper rent?

Thank you and cheers

Hey


----------

